# ξεβρομίζω, ξεβρωμίζω



## lio (Jun 1, 2015)

Καλημέρα σας. Με συγχωρείτε για την παράξενη αυτή ερώτηση, αλλά είμαι στη διαδικασία μετάφρασης των προεκλογικών πολιτικών σποτ, και κόλλησα στο προεκλογικό σποτ της Χρυσής Αυγής. Πώς θα μπορούσα να το αποδώσω; Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 1, 2015)

Δεν το ξέρω το σποτ, αλλά βρίσκω διάφορα "να ξεβρωμίσει ο τόπος" και "να ξεβρωμίσει η πατρίδα" υποθέτω αυτό εννοείς. 
Κάτι σαν "to rid the country of scum" ή ίσως "to purge the country";


----------



## lio (Jun 1, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν το ξέρω το σποτ, αλλά βρίσκω διάφορα "να ξεβρωμίσει ο τόπος" και "να ξεβρωμίσει η πατρίδα" υποθέτω αυτό εννοείς.
> Κάτι σαν "to rid the country of scum" ή ίσως "to purge the country";



Ναι, ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα και δεν θα το έβρισκα! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα (για άλλη μια φορά) η παρατήρηση και μελέτη των γλωσσικών διαφορών από χώρα σε χώρα. Για παράδειγμα πως εμείς έχουμε μια λέξη για αυτό, αλλά οι άγγλοι δεν διαθέτουν (να υποθέσω πως οφείλεται στην αβρότητα του αγγλικού λόγου ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Μόνο το πρώτο μού αρέσει, rid the country of this scum ή clean up the country of this scum.

Οι Αγγλοσάξονες διαθέτουν λέξεις αντίστοιχες στα δικά μας από εκ-/εξ-, αλλά είναι λόγιας προέλευσης και χρήσης, από λατινικές ex- (π.χ. expunge, expurgate) και συχνά δεν χρησιμεύουν για τις λαϊκές, όπου το εκ-/εξ- έγινε ξε-. Εκεί έχουν τον πλούτο των λαϊκότερων αγγλικών, όπου συχνά το up (π.χ. clean up) δείχνει ότι κάτι θα γίνει με την απαραίτητη πληρότητα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 1, 2015)

(Γεια σου, Λίο) κι έχε υπόψη σου ότι τα λεξικά συνιστούν να γράφουμε βρομάω.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 1, 2015)

.....
Και wipe the scum out (of the country).

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα σηκώνει και λίγη μουσική, ως γενικότερο σχολιασμό:







Manic Street Preachers - If You Tolerate This







Woody Guthrie ~ All You Fascists Bound To Lose







Sonic Youth - Youth Against Fascism


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2015)

...
Επίσης, _cleanse_ _the country (of scum)_:

1.1 Rid of something unpleasant or defiling_the mission to cleanse America of subversives

_​που παραπέμπει και στο ethnic cleansing.



Όσο για μουσικό σχολιασμό: Dies ist ein Antifaschismus Lied


----------



## cougr (Jun 1, 2015)

Daeman, με πρόλαβες! 

Επίσης, _sanitize_.
_
It also displays the caliber at which the US is willing to go not to just sanitize the country of Mexicans but of other minorities. _

Και, _cleanse/ get rid of the filth_.


----------



## pontios (Jun 2, 2015)

Kαλές προτάσεις!
Το μόνο πράγμα που ίσως μπορώ να προσθέσω είναι, αν θέλουμε να διατηρήσουμε την αίσθηση της δυσοσμίας (ή την απαλλαγή από αυτήν).
Get rid of the stinkers/rotten eggs/bad eggs.
Root out the stinkers/rotten eggs/bad eggs.

*stinker*
noun informal
- a person or thing that smells very bad.
- a contemptible or very unpleasant person or thing.
"have those little stinkers been bullying you?"
synonyms:	unpleasant person; 

* rotten egg*
rotten egg and bad egg
a bad or despised person; an evil influence. That guy is a real rotten egg. She sure has turned out to be a rotten egg.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 3, 2015)

daeman said:


> Όσο για μουσικό σχολιασμό: Dies ist ein Antifaschismus Lied



Όπως και, πιθανότατα, θα υπέθεσες, ήταν από τα πρώτα συγκροτήματα που μου ήρθαν στον νου.
Ωστόσο, δεν ήθελα να το πολυαγριέψω το πράγμα, μιας και βρίσκω ακόμη προτιμότερο το τραγούδι που ακολουθεί (το 'χουμε λιώσει, όλο το άλμπουμ):






Chumbawamba - Enough is Enough


*Διευκρίνιση*
Αν και είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος για την τιμιότητα και την ειλικρίνεια των προθέσεων, υπάρχουν κάποια ζητήματα που είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα (_Give the fascist man a gunshot_) και εκεί μάλλον δεν συμφωνώ.
Κάτι ανάλογο ισχύει και για τους Manic Street Preachers παραπάνω, αλλά εκεί τουλάχιστον είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι υπάρχει ιστορική αναφορά.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Όπως και, πιθανότατα, θα υπέθεσες, ήταν από τα πρώτα συγκροτήματα που μου ήρθαν στον νου.
> Ωστόσο, δεν ήθελα να το πολυαγριέψω το πράγμα, μιας και βρίσκω ακόμη προτιμότερο το τραγούδι που ακολουθεί (το 'χουμε λιώσει, όλο το άλμπουμ):
> ...



Το υπέθεσα, αλλά όπως πιθανότατα θα υπέθεσες κι εσύ, αυτό το τραγούδι άστραψε πρώτο στο νου μου και σκέφτηκα να συμπληρώσω τα δικά σου. Όσο για το Enough is enough, κι εδώ το έχουμε λιώσει, πάλι σε κατάλληλο νήμα (και μάλιστα με κατάλληλο βίντεο, με μπόλικα μπουμπούκια και αγκάθια του κακού). Από τον υπόλοιπο δίσκο όμως και γενικά τους Chumbawamba δεν έχω βάλει και πολλά εδώ, ακριβώς για να μην κάθομαι να γράφω διευκρινίσεις. 

Stop now, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going down


----------

